# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  The most terrifying dream you have ever had?

## Guitarguyjr

What's the most terrifying dream you have ever had? Mine was quite recent, not even a year ago. I was in a dim-lit hallway with grey walls looking into a 2-way mirror (like the ones used in police interrogation rooms). Inside the room was a girl  with black hair (if you have seen The Grudge, it looked like that girl) sitting on a plain chair. Her hair was covering her face as she looked down at her feet. I just sat there staring at her, trying to make out her facial features to see what she looked like. As I stared, I hallucinations of my friends and family coming to talk to me. I don't know why but I had this fear that somebody would mention the horror movie, The Grudge. I knew something bad would happen if somebody did. Suddenly a hallucination of my mother appeared beside me. She looked at me, smiling, and then looked inside the window to see what I was looking at. She gasped and looked at me and said, "Hey, that's-" and her sentence cut off. Then she looked at me and just said, "The Grudge". As if she knew that it was my fear that somebody would mention it. After she said that I got a huge pounding in my head and the girl inside the room looked up and stared at me. Her eyes were just black holes oozing some sort of black liquid and her mouth was opening up really wide, it wasn't even human. She was screaming at me with this horrible voice and then I woke up. I was shaking uncontrollably, and I just kept my eyes closed because I was so terrified. I looked at my iPod and saw that it was 5 am. I got up and started to watch happy kids cartoons to get my mind off of my nightmare. 
So there you have it, my most terrifying dream. The whole time I was writing this I had goosebumps.... Anyways, sorry for the long post. Now tell me your most terrifying, disturbing nightmare you've had.

----------


## F3ver

Jeez! That gave me chills.
I'm not sure what it is about the girl from the Grudge but she seriously disturbs me. 
I had a dream a few days ago about her -  /lucid-experiences/144399-terrifying-fever-dream-experience.html
I think that was probably one of the scariest dreams I've ever had.
There was another recurring dream I had when I was young though, I would be walking along the road leading up to my house (We live on a hill, and the way the turn going onto my street is you can see a car that is going to turn drive by then disappear for a few seconds as it is obscured by bushes etc) and I turn around and see a car going up to turn then disappear, at this point I try and move to the curb but it's like I'm wading through glue or something, my legs are really sluggish. The car then reappears from behind the bushes and drives towards me quite slowly, I fall and turn around staring into the headlights before waking up. 
I can remember having this dream at least 4-5 times, always the exact same. I think it's something about being so close to my house that makes the dream so creepy, I can't quite put my finger on it

----------


## works

Mine probably isn't as scary as those, but it's more of a childhood nightmare. I had it a lot but it hasn't happened in years.
It would start out with me waking up in the middle of the night and the only thing lighting my room was the moonlight, but when I opened my door anything past the doorway was pitch black fog. I would hear a voice coming from it and I would stay laying in my bed but whatever it was if I didn't get up it would drag me out of my bed and pull me into the fog. The weirder part was everything was from a first person perspective, but I would see myself from third person out of body being pulled into it.

----------

